# biscuits and gravy fattie??



## lennyluminum (Aug 18, 2008)

I am wanting to do a biscuits and gravy fattie. Some JD rolled out then add biscuits, cheese, potatoes, onions, and sone eggs. My qusetion is should I put the gravy in the fattie or  over it when its done?


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 18, 2008)

i would put on after that way theres less chance of spillage


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 18, 2008)

I think if you cut the biscuits in half or even crumble them, then drizzle on a light amount of gravy you should be OK. Pour some on top when done too.


----------



## smokewatcher (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh yes! I love fatty gravy over biscuits.


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 21, 2008)

ok guys gonna do it sunday I will post the results with a q/view. What temp and how long shoud l I cook it for?


----------



## ronp (Aug 21, 2008)

I would say how ever long it takes to hit 160' at 225'.


----------



## allen (Aug 21, 2008)

DON'T Put the Gravy in the Fattie, Put it on the Fattie after you are done or on the bisquits or use the Fattie juices to help make the gravy


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Your gonna put the biscuits inside the fatty?

Better save them for the oven.

I've done a few like that, you'll love it!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 21, 2008)

You could do a fatty wellington. Just make a fatty, after its done wrap it in a biscuit dough and insert in a casserole dish, back on the smoker till the dough is cooked. slice and top with gravy.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Now your talking!


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 21, 2008)

what do you mean? should I not put the biscuits in the fattie?


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Ever try baking bread inside a meatloaf???


----------



## morkdach (Aug 21, 2008)

seen a fatty post on here with bisquits in middle and looked very good


----------



## erain (Aug 21, 2008)

i like smokins65's advice on the biscuit outside the fatty, as far as tha gravy mebe put a lil on the inside like a pizza saucejust to fill the gaps between onions and potatos. serve remaining gravy over individual servings. i made a fatty with mushrooms and swiss cheese w/gravy and it worked out well. it was a thick gravy though. only way to find out foe sure is give it a try. never know what you end up with. try doin some mini's, let you try several methods at same time.


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 22, 2008)

the biscuits will be cooked before they go into the fattie.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh wow - now that is some qvue I'd like to see!


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 24, 2008)

ok here it is
2 lbs JD sausage


with onions, potatoes and cheddar cheese


eggs and more cheese


now the biscuits


all wrapped up with bacon


a butt with mustard and some good rub I got from someone here


----------



## kariandy (Aug 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see how that fatty turns out!


----------



## jlhog (Aug 24, 2008)

So how did the fatty turn out? We love bisquits and gravy here and cant wait to see & hear your results.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive.  Im planning to do that this w/e, iffin the boss dont have other plans for me.


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 18, 2008)

I am wanting to do a biscuits and gravy fattie. Some JD rolled out then add biscuits, cheese, potatoes, onions, and sone eggs. My qusetion is should I put the gravy in the fattie or  over it when its done?


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 18, 2008)

i would put on after that way theres less chance of spillage


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 18, 2008)

I think if you cut the biscuits in half or even crumble them, then drizzle on a light amount of gravy you should be OK. Pour some on top when done too.


----------



## smokewatcher (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh yes! I love fatty gravy over biscuits.


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 21, 2008)

ok guys gonna do it sunday I will post the results with a q/view. What temp and how long shoud l I cook it for?


----------



## ronp (Aug 21, 2008)

I would say how ever long it takes to hit 160' at 225'.


----------



## allen (Aug 21, 2008)

DON'T Put the Gravy in the Fattie, Put it on the Fattie after you are done or on the bisquits or use the Fattie juices to help make the gravy


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Your gonna put the biscuits inside the fatty?

Better save them for the oven.

I've done a few like that, you'll love it!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 21, 2008)

You could do a fatty wellington. Just make a fatty, after its done wrap it in a biscuit dough and insert in a casserole dish, back on the smoker till the dough is cooked. slice and top with gravy.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Now your talking!


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 21, 2008)

what do you mean? should I not put the biscuits in the fattie?


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Ever try baking bread inside a meatloaf???


----------



## morkdach (Aug 21, 2008)

seen a fatty post on here with bisquits in middle and looked very good


----------



## erain (Aug 21, 2008)

i like smokins65's advice on the biscuit outside the fatty, as far as tha gravy mebe put a lil on the inside like a pizza saucejust to fill the gaps between onions and potatos. serve remaining gravy over individual servings. i made a fatty with mushrooms and swiss cheese w/gravy and it worked out well. it was a thick gravy though. only way to find out foe sure is give it a try. never know what you end up with. try doin some mini's, let you try several methods at same time.


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 22, 2008)

the biscuits will be cooked before they go into the fattie.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh wow - now that is some qvue I'd like to see!


----------



## lennyluminum (Aug 24, 2008)

ok here it is
2 lbs JD sausage


with onions, potatoes and cheddar cheese


eggs and more cheese


now the biscuits


all wrapped up with bacon


a butt with mustard and some good rub I got from someone here


----------



## kariandy (Aug 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see how that fatty turns out!


----------



## jlhog (Aug 24, 2008)

So how did the fatty turn out? We love bisquits and gravy here and cant wait to see & hear your results.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive.  Im planning to do that this w/e, iffin the boss dont have other plans for me.


----------

